# placidochromis makonde/yellow electra?



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello. I recently purchased an african that i believe is a yellow electrar other known as placidochronis makonde. I cant seem to find much about them online and iam curios to know if anyone knows much about theese fish


----------

